# Help on rear hub size



## DarkFly3r (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi guys, i am pretty confused what size of rear hub to get. I see there are 10mm, 12mm, 150mm and etc. Is my frame compatible to any of the sizes? Thanks alot.


----------



## DarkFly3r (Apr 18, 2011)

mtnbiker72 said:


> I'm not telepathetic...what is your frame?


GT Avalanche.


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

I'm not telepathetic...what is your frame?


----------



## mitzikatzi (Sep 9, 2008)

Easy you need a 12mm by 150mm Hadley Hub 

























Only kdding no idea


----------



## rlouder (Jun 26, 2007)

I could tell you, but sheldon brown shows you. Check the chart.

http://www.sheldonbrown.com/frame-spacing.html


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

chances are it's a 135mm spacing with a standard axle. i don't think the Avalanche has any of that oversized stuff on it.


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

DarkFly3r said:


> GT Avalanche.


135mm rear with QR or 10mm through bolt

100mm front with QR or 9mm through bolt


----------

